#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE 2017 Preparation | Guide | Exam | Discussion Zone >  >  Changes in the pattern of JEE-mains 2017

## amos.0119

*60/40 Admission formula Discontinued for IIT and NIT

*The existing 60/40 admission formula for *JEE Main 2017* admission to various reputed institutes has now been scrapped from National Institutes of Technology (NIT), Indian Institute of Engineering Science and Technology (IIEST)- Shibpur, IITs and government technology institutes by *Joint Entrance Examination Apex board (JAB).*
JEE MAIN is conducted for admission into Engineering Courses in India’s topnotch institutes. It has already been conducted for this year (2016). CBSE has published All India Ranks for *JEE Main 2016* on its official website.

Now, the minimum qualification for clearing *JEE Main 2017* will be based on candidate's score in higher secondary examination i.e. *minimum 75% marks* or the rank scored among *top 20* in the respective board exams. In regard to eligibility for scores in higher secondary examination, till 2016 the eligibility criteria was limited to candidate’s 50% marks in total with PCM (Physics, Chemistry and Mathematics) as main subjects.
For more details: Click Here:





  Similar Threads: JEE Mains Examination Pattern: How to download JEE Mains Admit Card 2017? JEE Mains 2017 admit cards released, exam pattern to be changed Gate 2017 Exam Pattern JEE Mains 2013 exam pattern

----------

